# Jigging Rute nach Maß....



## Andotsch (22. März 2010)

Hallo Männers,


habt ihr ne Idee wo ich sowas herbekomme??
Entweder fertig oder aufbauen lassen...

Zweiteiliger Blank Länge um 2m (+-20cm, notfalls auch einteilig)
Auffälige Farbe (gelb, violett, rot, chrom oder ähnlich)
Ködergewicht bis - 350gr. 
Power: H/XH
Aktion: Fast/Mod-Fast
Blank Durchmesser min. 12mm max. 20mm (über Handteil)
Gewicht um 120-320gr.
Fuji, Alps oder PacBay Beringung ausgelegt für Multirolle

Die Lineclass sollte sich so zwischen 30-50lbs bewegen!

Preis... bis 500€#h

Die Rute sollte 10kg anheben können da ich vor hab mit starken Bremsleistungen rumzuspielen!

...da bin ich mal gespannt...

Ich hoffe mal das ich im BigGame Bereich richtig bin mit soner Frage!!#c


----------



## Seriola (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Blank von Calstar (Tackle 24) oder gleich eine Xzoga fertig kaufen. 

Gruß,

Seriola


----------



## Andotsch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Hey danke für die schnelle antwort!

Die Xzoga Ruten sind echt geil aber etwas zu kurz!
Mit den Calstar Blanks muss ich mich mal genauer auseinander setzen!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Xzoga Taka-G 66 Max 300 Blank passt doch perfekt:
Länge: 6' 6"  	
Aktion: FAST+ 
Best Drag: 5-7 KGg 
Max Drag: 10 KG  	
Max Power: 15 KG  	
Ködergewicht: Max 300G

Dann musst du nur noch einen Rutenbauer finden, der dir den Blank in der gewünschten Farbe lackiert und dann aufbaut.


----------



## Andotsch (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Hmmm hört sich gut an!
hab den auf der xzoga page wohl übersehen!
ja....ich dachte an mad!


----------



## Chrizzi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Wenn du was auffälliges willst, wüsste ich da jemanden, der sowas macht. Auch Blanks lackieren und farbige Metallteile im Griff und alles.


----------



## Seriola (23. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Das lacken der Blanks macht auch House of Brunner. Xzoga Blanks haben die auch wenn ich mich nicht täusche..? 

Desweiteren kommst Du mit einer fertigen Xzoga Preislich gesehen besser weg als mit einer selbstgebauten. Falls Du die auch noch aufbauen lässt und nicht selber baust, erst recht!

Calstar Grafighter: Geiler Stock mit eingesetzter Spitze, nur unheimlich Dick im Handteil, wie die meisten Amis. Auch doppelt so schwer wie der Xzoga...

Gruß,

Seriola


----------



## Andotsch (23. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Moin,


ich glaube mit House of Brunner hab ich meinen Traumrutenbauer gefunden!!! Danke


----------



## Andotsch (24. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

@Wolle


Der Blank ist 2m lang! 
Was nutzt ihr denn für Ruten  zum Jiggen?

----closed----

lade dann mal bilder hoch wenn DIE RUTE fertig ist!


----------



## Schniedel (24. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Hmm, also 2 Meter wären mir auch deutlich zu lang zum Jiggen. Für mich liegt die optimale Länge bei ca. 1,60 m, mit 1,75 m gings gerade noch so, aber noch länger|kopfkrat.


----------



## Andotsch (25. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Der Blank ist 2 Teilig und 2m

mal n kleiner Vorgeschmack...:


----------



## Ossipeter (26. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Goiiiell!


----------



## Andotsch (27. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

...2 weitere details....



geteiler duplon griff mit purple/black abstufungen!
ALPS Rollenhalter in schwarz und purple abstufungen...
sowie Purple /Black metall butt

...... maximal noch 20 Tage bis fertigstellung!!!!


----------



## Seriola (29. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Moin!

Schöner Aufbau... Auf was für einem Blank hat sich denn der Künstler ausgelassen?


----------



## Andotsch (29. März 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Das wird ein Lamiglas Blank!

Nur noch 2 1/2 Wochen


----------



## BIG WHITE (15. April 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Moin Andy,

hast Du Dich doch  entschlossen mal was Gescheites
zu fangen:q?

Wo willst Du damit hin, dochmal in den Süden?

GRUß

BigWhite


----------



## Andotsch (22. April 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

sooo,


jetzt isse fast fertig....!!!


----------



## zulu (24. April 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

Besonders gut gefällt mir die rollenhalterung.

Die ist doch bei den meisten ruten von der stange 

einfach mist.

Hübsches teil !

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Andotsch (25. April 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

danke Männers!

beim Lackieren is zwar was schiefgegangen aber mal sehen!


----------



## Andotsch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*

sooooo,


endlich ist sie bei mir!


----------



## zandermouse (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Jigging Rute nach Maß....*



Andotsch schrieb:


> Hallo Männers,
> 
> 
> habt ihr ne Idee wo ich sowas herbekomme??
> ...


 
Hallo Andotsch,

ich habe mir den Thread jetzt auch einmal durchgelesen.
Bei uns geben wir die Lineclass, wenn wir jiggen, nicht
in lbs an, sondern so: PE3, PE4, PE5 usw.

Über die Länge hast Du ja schon einiges gehört. Es gibt beim Jiggen viele verschiedene Stile. Eine kurze Rute klemmt man sich unter die Achselhöle. So mache ich das zum Beispiel.

Eine 2,0 m lange Rute würde ich nur im Gimbel fischen, aber probier ruhig aus, was Dir gefällt.

Ich würde immer eine Beringung wählen, die für eine Stationärrolle geeignet ist. Dann bist Du flexibel, da jede Stationärrollenberingung auch für eine Multirolle geeignet ist.

Wo ist denn Deine Rute geteilt ? Ich hoffe doch am Griffstück. :k

So, hast Du denn schon den Wassereimer drangehangen
um zu sehen, ob sie 10 kg hebt ?

Was soll das mit dem Dieter Eisle- Team ? Meinst Du, der hat Ahnung vom Jiggen ? :q

Was wiegt die Rute denn insgesamt ? Falls Du mit Rute und Rolle auf über 1 kg kommst, na dann viel Spaß beim Jiggen ! 

Wie BIG WHITE schon sagte, ich hoffe Du fährst mal in den Süden, denn in Norwegen brauchst Du keine Rute, wie diese. 
Das wäre so, als wenn Jemand mit einer Tiagra 50 auf dem Baggersee schleppen würde. 

Aber auf jeden Fall macht die Rute einen guten Eindruck. #6 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

zandermouse


----------

